# Wolf Bill is in the House



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Please call your Representative today we need to support this.

Wolf Bill Up In House Natural Resources Committee
Call Your Representative Today!


Dear MUCC Members,

Thanks to your help last week, the wolf management bill, Senate Bill 1350, passed the Senate by a final vote of 23-15. Thank you for your efforts!

But our work is not over yet. Senate Bill 1350 will be up for testimony and perhaps even a vote this Tuesday morning at 9am in the House Natural Resources Committee! We need your help to contact your State Representative and ask for their "YES" vote on SB 1350!

Anti-hunting organizations like the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) are using misleading rhetoric to make sure this bill does not pass. It's not surprising. Groups like HSUS don't want wildlife managed by sound-science. They want wildlife management dictated by politics and emotion. 

That is why we need your help in contacting your State Representative to remind them that since proposal G of 1996, Michigan citizens expect that our wildlife management be based on sound scientific principles. 

Please help us make sure HSUS and the anti-hunting rhetoric does not prevail and support scientific management of the wolf by calling or emailing your State Representative today and asking them to vote YES on SB 1350.

The recovery of the wolf is a conservation success story. Now that the population has fully recovered and been removed from the federal and state Endangered Species List, the State of Michigan should be allowed to manage the population, particularly to reduce human conflict and its impacts on other domestic and wild animals. These decisions should be made by wildlife professionals, not deep-pocketed anti-hunting organizations.

The future of wolf management may depend on our action, so please help protect and defend scientific wildlife management today by contacting your State Representative!

Ask Your Representative to Vote YES on SB 1350.

Find Your Representative Here!

Thank you,

The MUCC Policy Team
Amy Trotter, Resource Policy Manager
Kent Wood, Legislative Affairs Manager


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Called and emailed my rep. The guy on the phone didn't take down any of my personal info, so I made sure to follow up with an email.

Here's part of what I wrote in case you need a start:



> SB 1350 would reclassify the Grey Wolf as a game species, allowing the DNR to determine the best management practice for controlling and protecting its population. This could lead to a hunting or trapping season, but essentially gives the DNR options, allowing them to decide what's best for Michigan's natural resources.
> 
> In 1996, Michigan's citizens voted overwhelmingly in support of Proposal G, which requires sound scientific management of our state's natural resources. SB 1350 allows for just that: it places Michigan's wolves in the hands of biologists, rather than activists. It allows for a more holistic approach to resource management, and is a rational move towards preserving and protecting an ecological system, rather than favoring individual species.


Link to find your Rep:
http://www.house.mi.gov/mhrpublic/


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Sent out a couple emails as well. 

K-9 ... I used your letter as a base and modified a bit ... hope you don't mind.


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Made my call to my Representative then called F-N-T checking on wolf traps.....Cheers Eric


----------



## hunt448 (Jan 26, 2012)

I also sent out emails. When it passes the house what's the next step? I should have payed more attention in gov. class.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

If it passes the house, it's done. Wolves will be on the game list and the NRC will go to work deciding whether there will be hunting/trapping seasons and hammering down specifics.

That said, I'm SURE there will be lawsuits filed by animal rights activists, and wouldn't be a bit surprised to see a referendum on the ballot in four years. They probably could do it in two, but since tree-huggers only show up at the polls during presidential election years, they'll probably wait.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

The Governor also has to sign it but I do not think that is a problem. There is a possibility we could see a season in 2013 if all goes well.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I read the bill but it only talks about hunting season it sets license fee's and also fines for poaching . However there is not a mention of trapping at all. Can someone tell me how this process goes forward. I would really hate to see that in the hast to push this through trapping was left by the way side. I think if any lessons are taken from out western neighbors wolf seasons this year it was that trapping the more effective way of taking wolves and also that the fear of needing an early season so the quota's would be filled was unfounded. Meeting the quota was not difficult and the seasons could have easily opened later to allow the fur to be prime and have some value either on the market or as a personal trophy.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> I read the bill but it only talks about hunting season it sets license fee's and also fines for poaching . However there is not a mention of trapping at all. Can someone tell me how this process goes forward. I would really hate to see that in the hast to push this through trapping was left by the way side. I think if any lessons are taken from out western neighbors wolf seasons this year it was that trapping the more effective way of taking wolves and also that the fear of needing an early season so the quota's would be filled was unfounded. Meeting the quota was not difficult and the seasons could have easily opened later to allow the fur to be prime and have some value either on the market or as a personal trophy.


The bill allows the NRC to set the seasons and methods of take. Trapping is a method of take.

Griff


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

griffondog said:


> The bill allows the NRC to set the seasons and methods of take. Trapping is a method of take.
> 
> Griff


You may be correct ... but I sure don't like the way things are worded.

Take a look at the way the passed version is worded.Speciffically on page #7 line #27. The word wolf was struck out from the list of fur bearing animals.

Would be interesting to know what the motive was for not including the wolf as a fur bearer.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Well obviously if its written in a way that the NRC goes forward and sets method of take and seasons then its fine. However, if it does not allow trapping it should be addressed right now before the ink is dry while its easiest to get it taken back up and corrected.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

FAAMECH said:


> Made my call to my Representative then called F-N-T checking on wolf traps.....Cheers Eric


From the wolf coordinator himself. Your traps will have to be "wolf" rated traps. MB-750's or #4 modified only. Do not buy any other trap, you will not be able to use them at all.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> From the wolf coordinator himself. Your traps will have to be "wolf" rated traps. MB-750's or #4 modified only. Do not buy any other trap, you will not be able to use them at all.


Was that in response to the new bill that was signed or was this when you guys were working under the Feds on the problem animals?

I have no issues using wolf rated traps. I have held them in yote / cat traps but it does not mean I would want to target them with that gear.


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

Sent my email today, I have 2 MB-750 wolf, hopefully will be getting more soon!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

If it passes the odds of getting a permit will be up there. I am sure that only a small percentage of the available permits will go to residents of the UP. I will still give it an honest shot at getting a permit. We will see what happens when and if it passes. I thought for sure that the dove season would get passed.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I agree that it looks like trapping wolves will not be an option, and that should get cleared up sooner rather than later. After I read the last section on page 8, it sounds like they may handle it similar to how the bobcat, otter, fisher, & marten season is run with a kill tag being required.

"THE DEPARTMENT MAY ISSUE A KILL TAG WITH, OR AS PART OF, A
WOLF HUNTING LICENSE. THE PROVISIONS OF SECTION 43526(2) REGARDING KILL TAGS APPLY WITH RESPECT TO A WOLF HUNTING LICENSE."


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Make sure you talk to you Rep in the house and let them know you support this. It passed out of the house committee today and now will go for a full vote. 

You can find your rep by going here. http://www.house.mi.gov/mhrpublic/

I called my Rep Matt Huuki today. He is also the one who sponsored the bill so I knew his stance on it but I wanted to ask his office about the trapping aspects. The person on the phone did not know the answer so he put me on hold and got Rep Huuki to take my call. He said they actually discussed weather trapping would be allowed in the committee today and it will be up to the NRC and DNR to decided. He said what the Bill does do is place the wolf on the game animal list and then how and when to manage is up to the DNR. He did say he felt that trapping is the best management tool as hunting them is difficult. He also said be ready to go to meeting and have our voices heard on this issues as the DNR goes forward because he is sure the opposition is well funded and organized and will be represented at the meetings.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Good to hear Brandon! And Griff ... I wasn't doubting you, but we have all seen dumber things happen.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Got an email back from MUCC as well they looked at it as well and are confident as are their contacts at the DNR that trapping is part of "hunting" in regards to setting the method of take. So looks like no issues.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

I just got off the phone with Kent Wood from MUCC and the Wolf Bill was passed out of committee today. Thank you to everyone who contacted their Representative. This is not the end it now goes before the whole House and it is difficult to know when that will happen. The best thing everyone can do is stay in contact with their Representative. We will post when we know it is coming up but that will not be until the last minute. Thanks to MUCC for keeping us sportsmen informed.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

We discussed the "trapping" vs "hunting" issue with the DNR a few months ago. Legally- trapping is a method of hunting. The NRC will be able to authorize any manner of take under the current wording. Trapping wouldn't likely be included until after at least a season or two. This wording was expected to help move things through the Legislature and reduce the likelihood of lawsuits. This was the model followed Out West. The western states have since added trapping to their legal manners of take because they were unable to reach their harvest quotas. Obviously it will be even tougher to hunt wolves in the forested UP vs. the mountains and prairies of the West- at least after the first season or two when the wolves realize they are being hunted. 

Wisconsin specifically listed dog hunting and it led to lawsuits. Dog hunting for wolves is now (temporarily?) banned in Wisconsin.

Wolves were removed from the Furbearer list because a different law states that the Fur Harvesters license allows the holder to take all furbearers. Since a separate license is to be established for wolves, this would have increased the complexity of the law changes needed to move forward. That is the last thing we want. We want these bills to be able to slide through like greased goose stuff.

I saw a question about designated licenses for Yoopers up the thread somewhere. I'm sure it will work the same way as other lottery licenses, some will go to the tribes and the rest will be lottery drawn to all Michigan residents and, I suspect, at least some will be open to non-residents. Folks from the NLP don't get preference on elk licenses and the Lowpers don't get preference on opening day spots for St. Clair Flats and Pt. Mouillee duck hunts. Michiganders are Michiganders. Let's all work together to get our wolf population scientifically managed!

Please contact your State Representative! I can assure you the Antis are!

John


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for the further clarification John!!


----------

